# Zoloft increasing IBS symptoms?



## Foodlover

I was on zoloft for 6 months just for anxiety and moodiness. I gradually noticed an increase in gas and ultimately, an increase in IBS symptoms - horrible, frequent explosive diarrhea. After living with this for several weeks, I decided to stop taking Zoloft to see if it could be the cause, and lo and behold, my symptoms disappeared. I'm just wondering if anyone else has experience this with zoloft. I always took it first thing in the morning and was recently told that that occurred because I took it on an empty stomach. but my IBS symptoms persisted throughout the day so I'm not sure that had anything to do with it.Anyone else experience this with Zoloft?


----------



## 22952

Did you gradually increase the dosage or were you already stabilized at a certain dosage?When I first started Zoloft, my doctor wanted to take it nice and easy. We started at 25 mg a day for four weeks and added 25 mg every four weeks thereafter until we reached 100 mg. Didn't feel any side effects except for maybe drowsiness.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

zoloft can cause diarrhea. I take zoloft because the symax medicine make me C.


----------



## 22952

Yeah, there are million side effects to taking Zoloft or any medication for that matter. I would talk with your doctor suggest to him taking a more gradual approach. I think slowing down the process allowed me to avoid a lot of the side effects.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

zoloft gave me a lot of gas. It made me anxious and depressed.


----------



## Vamplady

Iwillcuremyibs said:


> zoloft gave me a lot of gas. It made me anxious and depressed.


Zoloft gave me constant diarrhea. After a week of this I quit and never went back on it. Check into Effexor or Cymbalta as these have more of a constipating effect. But over all check with your prescribing doctor. Hang in there. It takes a few tries to get the right meds.-Vamplady


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Just because I have IBS with Gas does not mean I am depressed, anxious or sad. Yes I have been in many embarrassing situations. However being embarrassed and being depressed are two different things.My ex doctors denied me the opportunity to control my spastic colon. When I asked for medications that can directly relax the smooth muscles of intestines, I was told antispasmodics for stomach did not exist. I was told the antidepressants would calm my stomach. They did nothing for my stomach. My stomach got worse during the ten years I was on antidepressants. I would have tried anything to stop passing gas.I wish I had changed doctors as sooner. I blame myself for allowing these so-called doctors to deceive me.Now I plan to be in the driver’s seat. I won’t let anyone pull the wool over my eyes again.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Last night I did not take Zoloft. I am feeling great. I am more focus and my stomach is calm.I have been weaning off of it for two weeks.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Today was another great day off Zoloft. I now have more energy and focus. When I was placed on antidepressants a great part of my life was missing.


----------



## Displaced

Iwillcuremyibs said:


> zoloft can cause diarrhea. I take zoloft because the symax medicine make me C.


If you get diarrhea from Zoloft, what are you supposed to do? Can you take immodium?


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Displaced said:


> If you get diarrhea from Zoloft, what are you supposed to do? Can you take immodium?


I am no longer on antidepressants. I use magnesium to counteract the constipation effects of Symax (antispasmodic).In my opinion I would never take medication that gave me diarrhea then take immodium to control the diarrhea. That is just too much stress on the bowels.


----------



## JenS

I was on Zoloft in 2001-03 and it was great. It controlled my diarrhea and I felt great. In fact, ha, not sure why I got off!!







Now, I am tryign Prozac and it's givng me horrible gas & upset tummy, but it's only day 4.


----------

